# Driving on an English Licence



## TicketOuttaHere (Jul 4, 2011)

*Driving on an English Licence & Phones*

Im moving to Florida for one year to do an internship. I get to use the farm truck for short journeys. 

I have a full english licence, will i need to take a test or get a Florida licence or anything to be able to drive legally?



Also will my phone work over there? will it be able to ring american numbers?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TicketOuttaHere said:


> Im moving to Florida for one year to do an internship. I get to use the farm truck for short journeys.
> 
> I have a full english licence, will i need to take a test or get a Florida licence or anything to be able to drive legally?
> 
> ...


You have to get a FL license. Use the search function here or google "FL DMV" for details. Contact your employer and make sure you will be driving a pick up only no vehicle requiring a CDL (commercial drivers license). Let us know if you need additional help.

Your phone might work if you have an international plan which means every call will be outrageously expensive. You can get pay as you go phones all over from WalMart to BestBuy.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

You will need to apply for a Florida license within 30 days of arrival, not much time really! I have that too luck forward too in 3 weeks!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

That's right, within 30 days.

You'll need a Social security number so make sure you have it.

I nearly got away with only having to do the online test. I have a swiss licence and they thought it was a German licence...don't know where they got that idea. French and German licence holders don't have to do the actual driving test and only German licence holders do the online test.
She discovered it right at the end, I was sooo close. I decided to take the online but then and there to see if I could fluke it as I hadn't revised etc and passed both bits. It was easy. Two sets of 20 multi guess questions.

Now I have to wait for my social security number to book the driving test.


----------

